# lets play a snake game



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

i know you guys know your snakes but how well do you know them 
as my music game went except with pics of snakes 

(dosent have to be Australian) 

ill start http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2224/2404711901_2447ea96a3.jpg


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

is it a boomsland from africa???? i know snakes very well and i am ppretty sure its a boomslang


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 14, 2010)

100% boomslang


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

yep spot on


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

http://minuet.dance.ohio-state.edu/~gallo54/images/words/snake/coral_snake.jpg

how about this one?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

Coral snake
You might want to post pics that dont have the name of the snake attached lol


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah. its a boomsland for sure


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

bah some one elses turn feel free to put up pics.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

i was thinking either coral snake or king snake but then i saw the name on the url so king snake.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> i was thinking either coral snake or king snake but then i saw the name on the url so king snake.


King snake = red then black stripes
Coral snake = red then yellow stripes


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/Baroni_01/SDC10040.jpg


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

i think it is a boa. ?????is itt


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

rosie boa?


----------



## Bricked (Feb 14, 2010)

ok, how about this? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3579910271_ef12ec6169.jpg


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bricked said:


> ok, how about this? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3579910271_ef12ec6169.jpg



green tree viper? i think


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 14, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/Baroni_01/SDC10040.jpg


 blood python



Bricked said:


> ok, how about this? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3579910271_ef12ec6169.jpg


 scratch that


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 14, 2010)

my turn!


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

saw scaled viper?


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 14, 2010)

nope, nowhere near


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

rattle snake?


----------



## eipper (Feb 14, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/Baroni_01/SDC10040.jpg



Eyrx species.....one of the Sand Boa's

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Feb 14, 2010)

Bricked said:


> ok, how about this? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3579910271_ef12ec6169.jpg



Viridovipera (formally Trimersurus) sp.....many species in this genera are only indentifible by genetics or hemipenal morphology

I hazzard a guess at a Pope's though

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Feb 14, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> my turn! View attachment 116030




Eastern Diamond Back Rattler Crotalus adamanteus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

eipper said:


> Eyrx species.....one of the Sand Boa's
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Yeah its supposed to be a Rough scaled sand boa
Oh and Bricked, wait your turn of you will ruin the game :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Bricked (Feb 14, 2010)

what? how didnt i wait my turn?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

Bricked said:


> what? how didnt i wait my turn?


I just thought one snake at a time would be the way these things work


----------



## Bricked (Feb 14, 2010)

lol k, but how do we know when one snake has finished?


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

this one is pretty easy:
http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/images/snake_inset_T05-0486-007.jpg


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bricked said:


> lol k, but how do we know when one snake has finished?


 

when someone guesses its name correctly maybe?:shock:


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

wrong answer:


fritzi2009 said:


> when someone guesses its name correctly maybe?:shock:


 
try again next time


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> wrong answer:
> 
> try again next time


 

um...... i didnt make an attempt to name the snake man......


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

it was just a joke????? anyways, lets keep trying to name the snake or is it too hard to answer???....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

Twig snake
Thelotornis capensis
Colubrid endemic to Africa


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

nice. correct


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

heres a hard challenge. try name all 3 snakes. this is very hard and if you get all 3 then you are an expert:



















whoever gets 3 is mazing


----------



## eipper (Feb 14, 2010)

*[FONT=Arial,Gil Sans MT]
[/FONT]*

_
Langaha madagascariensis_...Madagalsy Leaf Nosed Snake...on of very few snakes that are visually sexually dimorphic (the nose is different in the opposite sex)

_Morelia viridis_

_Patherophis (Elaphe) guttata_

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

the middle one is one of two things 

emerald tree boa or a green tree python (gtp)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

nah thats a GTP, ETB have different patterns


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

first is correct, second is wrong, 3rd is wrong.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

try again


----------



## Specks (Feb 15, 2010)

2nd one is a green tree python/morelia viridis
3rd one is it corn snake


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> first is correct, second is wrong, 3rd is wrong.



second one is GTP i think you are wrong


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

and yeah corn snake for the last


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a toughy - hint: not Australian


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

nup. first one is leafed nose snake, second is a emerald tree boa and third one is a chicken snake


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 15, 2010)

um...thats a GTP you can tell by its nose, emerald tree boa's have a longer nose with bigger scales...and that last one is a corn snake..you can tell by the patterns


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

weird??? i got the pic and under it it said emerald boa??? and also same with the chicken snake (which is actually a real snake)


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Uhh try saving that gtp pic, pretty sure it says Green Tree Python lol and corns/rat snakes belong to the group referred to as chicken snakes, they are basically one out of the five main species of them


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay whats this:


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you reptile guy *please don't argue if someone makes a simple mistake.* no one is perfect 

umm a black snake? honestly i wouldnt know this one closest it thin is a rbb


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> thank you reptile guy *please don't argue if someone makes a simple mistake.* no one is perfect
> 
> umm a black snake? honestly i wouldnt know this one closest it thin is a rbb


 
Nope!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry for the mistakes


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> sorry for the mistakes



don't be as i said dude no one is perfect honest mistake.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 15, 2010)

spotted black/blue bellied black?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> spotted black/blue bellied black?


 
Nope!


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 15, 2010)

black tiger?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hint: Not in the black snake family at all.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 15, 2010)

im confused


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> im confused



yea i cant think of any at all :? i think we have a winner


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats the point Asharee!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 15, 2010)

no its not!! the points supposed to be fun and exciting, not confusing and frustrating


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

It's in the top 5 most venomous snakes in the world...


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Ooh inland tai, one of my faves


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Ooh inland tai, one of my faves


 
Yay!!! Inland Taipan in winter colours! Cass' absolutely fave


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

They are indeed a remarkable creature, still, no one has guessed the snake in my earlier post *cry* lol ok extra hint, think European...


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Here's a toughy - hint: not Australian



cobra of some sort?


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice try but no, think colubrid...


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

btw this is not the type of snake most people know off the top of their heads, relatively obsure hence the challenge lol


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

yellow rat snake


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

closer *cough - Italy - cough*


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

Zamenis lineatus


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay, correcto  Parents remember seeing them as kids back in 'the old country' lol


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

first time i have ever heard of it.

cheers For making me do research.

Dayle


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

haha no worries  there's a whole world of obscure species out there just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## gunny (Feb 15, 2010)

And this?


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2010)

Makes it difficult without seeing the side of the head......Echis sp?


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 16, 2010)

damn too quick Eipper... some obscure Saw Scaled viper for me too


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 16, 2010)

heres one.... I cant even remember what it is, so hopefully someone out there can help me figure it out...


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2010)

Asian Rat Snake _Coelognathus (Elaphe) radiata_


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 16, 2010)

heres one


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 16, 2010)

ihaveherps said:


> heres one.... I cant even remember what it is, so hopefully someone out there can help me figure it out...


a tyre that needs inflating


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2010)

Smooth Snake _Coronella austriaca_ ????


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 16, 2010)

nope keep the guesses coming


----------



## jamesn48 (Feb 19, 2010)

Candoia sp?


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 20, 2010)

its a Antiguan Racer (_Alsophis antiguae)_


----------

